

PGP Whole Disk Encryption Now Available for OS X - PStamatiou
http://na.store.pgp.com/whole_disk_encryption_mac.html

======
PStamatiou
Here's my take/intro on WDE: [http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/08/29/pgp-hard-
drive-encryptio...](http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/08/29/pgp-hard-drive-
encryption-for-osx)

Just bought it, installed it, but haven't come around to closing all of my
open ffx tabs and textmate windows to get around to rebooting it.

------
martianpenguin
"Everything has vulnerabilities"

+1

